# CoV Wraith



## Armand (19/3/18)

Anyone have stock in SA - looking for a black one.


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

Armand said:


> Anyone have stock in SA - looking for a black one.


http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1153&search=wraith


----------

